
Show HN: I have been making an animated educational series about motors - astroman455
https://youtu.be/mbJOxqxLkLE
======
gabrielsroka
Awesome! Subscribed.

Would you be able to put the playlist in numerical order?

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaBr_WzeIAixidGwqfcrQ...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLaBr_WzeIAixidGwqfcrQlwKZX4RZ2E7D)

